# Horse Picks Up & Flips Hula Hoop Over His Head



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahah!! Thats too funny!!! I had an instructor that had a stallion that played with an aerobics ball....it too would last about a week or so, and then he would pop it LOL

Cute video tho!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What a cutie. 


Side note, I wish people would warn us that there is music. I had the volume up for a work related video the other day and opened this. Oooooops.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

That really made me smile, how cute :')


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So cute! He was like hey I can chew on this without even trying if I sit it right here. lol


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

That's too funny! Cute trick!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I've never seen a horse do that before! Cool trick!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

too good


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Too cute! Reminds me of what my horses do with their food dishes. lol


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Hahaha, I love how satisfied he looks once he gets it over his head


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cool. He's so intent on getting it on. When he does, it's like he says, "Do I get a hug now?"


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Such a cute video!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cute, but I'd be scared if my own horse was doing it! I'd be afraid she'd get it over her head, then freak out and somehow put her head down and get her leg through it and break something LOL...she's somewhat accident prone!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Too cute!! I have a jolly ball one horse uses to hit the other. I should video........he is a screwball!!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

that is off the cuteness chart!


----------

